

On Choosing a Grad School, a Dialogue - DaniFong
http://cosmicvariance.com/2008/04/15/on-choosing-a-graduate-school-a-dialogue/

======
neilc
Heh, awesome. Speaking of which, did anyone else decide to go to grad school
this year?

